# Romper Stomper vs. American History X



## orb451 (May 28, 2009)

Have you guys seen both and which did you like better? I liked Romper Stomper better. Loved the ending to Romper Stomper more than American History X, though I hear they have/had an alternate ending to X that would (in my opinion) have made it better.



orb..........


----------



## jymellis (May 28, 2009)

i have seen both. i like them both for their own reasons. the thing i REALLY hate is the dumb, redneck, americans that think A.H.X is a PRO - racist movie.


----------



## orb451 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah I think that's bound to happen with the subject matter. It's too bad people see it and think it's meant to be an infomerical.


----------



## jymellis (May 28, 2009)

especially when you see a "nazi" raping another man. i thought they where ANTI-gay lol.


----------



## orb451 (May 28, 2009)

Oh come on man, a hole's a hole.


----------



## jymellis (May 28, 2009)

i agree, but i also dont hate gays lol. i believe in leaving NO orifice unfilled


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

I've seen both, and they were both awesome, preferred AHX though.


----------



## thebhef (May 28, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i have seen both. i like them both for their own reasons. the thing i REALLY hate is the dumb, redneck, americans that think A.H.X is a PRO - racist movie.



People thought the same thing about The Wall. There's even a racist group called the Hammerskins.


Their logo:






A shot from The Wall


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 28, 2009)

jymellis said:


> especially when you see a "nazi" raping another man. i thought they where ANTI-gay lol.



that was kind of the essence of the movie. they skinhead nazi's didnt really believe in what they were doing. it was just a convienent gang for them to join


----------



## Triple-J (May 28, 2009)

I think with "the Wall" it was their direct intention to hint at certain aspects of fascism anyway as it's the reason for Water's fucked up childhood and a thread through his life, it's something which has occured through music quite a bit for example the look of Annie Lennox in early Eurythymics videos, Bowie's thin white duke, some of Mushroomhead's outfits etc. 

As for the other movies I prefer AHX more as Romper Stomper seems cheap and kind of amateurish it's soundtrack is terrible too that "skinhead! skinhead!" song makes me crack up so bad whenever I get real drunk me and a friend always start singing it and considering I'm black it tends to get me some real funny looks!


----------



## orb451 (May 28, 2009)

Hey Triple-J, have you seen "This is England"? It's another movie in a similar vein. I enjoyed that one thoroughly as well. And I think the shitty looks and soundtrack from Romper Stomper are part of it's charm. I love NON-hollywood endings so that's another plus in my book for RS over AHX. 

And in case anyone gives a rats ass (spoiler alert), AHX was possibly going to end with Derek shaving his head and going back to his old ways after his brother got killed. Would have made a more believable and better ending in my opinion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 28, 2009)

Both are good for their own unique reasons. Romper Stomper was a low budget film, and Footscray looked exactly like that back then.


----------



## skinhead (May 29, 2009)

Romper Stomper is a great movie, but those skinheads are really far from the original skinhead roots. They didn't work (where's the working class pride?) and they were an american version.
The ending it's awesome in the movie and it really made me think, a lot.

American History is just a professional movie. With a lot of actors and a lot of more money spent on it. 
It has a really simple message IMHO racism or hate will never take you anywhere, and what you give, it goes back 

I think that's more an Edward Norton vs Russel Crowe dialema


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 29, 2009)

"This is England" is more representative of British Skins at the time, for certain but frankly thats the whole issue between comparing AHX and RS - they're both based in different cultures (with some similarities) with different budgets, different production values.....I liked them both. 

Regarding the alternative ending for AHX - I don't think it was ever filmed but as Kaye tried to get his name removed from the final credits I think that the ending we're familiar with ran contrary to his directive vision of the movie (imo fwiw).


----------



## Triple-J (May 29, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Hey Triple-J, have you seen "This is England"? It's another movie in a similar vein. I enjoyed that one thoroughly as well. And I think the shitty looks and soundtrack from Romper Stomper are part of it's charm. I love NON-hollywood endings so that's another plus in my book for RS over AHX.



I quite like "This Is England" as it's based on someones life experience so it's more realistic and doesn't sensationalize things which most movies about music and culture tend to do. 
I feel the theme of the gang all breaking apart from each other is something that happens to us all in our lives at some point and it reminds me of "Clockwork Orange" as that has a similar theme too, oddly enough I've met the guy who plays Woody a few times as his girlfriend was in my class at uni and she did still/on set photography for the film.


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2009)

I've only seen AHX out of everything mentioned so far here. I usually don't care for dark and/or serious movies, but AHX is good enough to be an exception.


----------



## brainchild (Jun 4, 2009)

it would have to be American History X. how brutal is the opening scene where he says "bite the curb"..... makes me squirm every-time after hearing his teeth hit that pavement.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> it's soundtrack is terrible too that "skinhead! skinhead!" song makes me crack up so bad whenever I get real drunk me and a friend always start singing it and considering I'm black it tends to get me some real funny looks!



 yeah man, that skredriver song is HORRIBLE, but to sing it while durnk sounds kinda familiar to a friend of mine.


----------

